# Scratch remover



## phillgfc (Apr 25, 2015)

I posted a post a month ago about the scratch on my car but didn't get much of a response. A young boy fell on his bike and scratched my car, it's a long story but the parent isn't going to pay.

I'm wondering if anyone knows any products that would remove this? Ya can feel it with your nail. 
Thinking about trying G3 scratch remover any good?


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Well it can't really do any harm mate, and looking at the mark a fair bit of it should be pretty easily removed,have you bought the G3 yet ? , if you have not,and are not in a rush I can chuck you a bit of Megs 105 cutting compound in a small bottle and post it to you on Monday for you to try ,let me know,cheers.


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

I had some quite bad scratches on my low front valance, belived someone did it with a shopping trolley or a pram!
I hand buffed it like crazy with swirl mark remover stuff, until all that was left were the deeper scratches through the lacquer into the black paint and even the undercoat.
All I hoped for was protection until I could get it fixed properly, so I used the car touch up lacquer on the many marks.
I did it as neatly as I could !.........The marks became invisible, so for all intents not there.
I did buff it by hand after a week or so but it worked for me. A perfect free repair.... Good luck.
Michael


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

I think I may still have some Megs swirl and scratch remover too, let me know if you are sorted,if not no prob to bang a bit in the post to you ,cheers.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

G3 scratch remover is good but only for very light scratches I have found. On a scratch I had which you could feel with your nail the G3 only made it less visible but not completely gone.


----------



## phillgfc (Apr 25, 2015)

I haven't bought the 3G yet was maybe going to buy it tomorrow. I think this is a deep scratch but it's quite wide and think it's only deepest in the middle on the scratch. Den if you could do that it would be great man! It's just I'm going to sell it soon and have been quoted 350 for the repair.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

No worries mate, pm me your addy will get it sorted Monday,and I would echo Bryher,see how you go with the compound, then I would look at buying a scratch kit from paints4u for £20 and diy it, loads of guides and tips on here,especially if you are selling as I doubt you will be able to bump up your sale price by £350 if you get it done by the pros .
Will have a rummage when I get home on Monday and chuck it in the post for you ,Den .


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Where abouts are you


----------



## phillgfc (Apr 25, 2015)

Belfast Northern Ireland


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

phillgfc said:


> Belfast Northern Ireland


Ok mate


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Chucked it in the post late this afternoon but 1st class so should land Wednesday hopefully, it is some Megs scratch x I found , have stuck some in a little container that should be enough for your scratch mate, have peeled off the directions and stuck them in too,good luck  .

The bottle says it's safe on all paints so have at it lol, I use an applicator, or a microfibre cloth but start at the ends and see how you go .


----------

